
What is nexus? And where did it come from? - guruz
https://central.owncloud.org/t/what-is-nexus-and-where-did-it-come-from/19270
======
KitDuncan
Has anyone tried it? I tried running the make future, but something seems to
be borked and I don't want to invest any time in debugging right now. Still
this sounds very interesting!

~~~
tscherno
Hey it's all pretty early at the moment, but feel free to join
talk.owncloud.com to discuss things or get questions answered.

------
ncmncm
It doesn't seem to say what nexus is, or why we should care what it is. Anyone
care to clue us in?

------
asark
And why was it lifted and taken somewhere

from the far end of town where the Grickle-grass grows?

The old Once-ler still lives here.

Ask him. _He_ knows.

